# Superclean



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anybody have a link to super clean? The latest one. Mesmerize,showcase, fascinate don't care anybody got it?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

Pretty sure I've got a copy,, I'll look when I'm at work later


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

Dagex said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


sorry that took so long friend

DL30_super_clean_07.zip
http://www.androidfi...085825318748856

and check out the whole folder for more fun times

Classic ROMs Collection
http://www.androidfi...files&flid=6355

and ODIN files
http://www.androidfi...files&flid=6355
::: includes
2.3.2_market.zip
GBBootloaders.tar
atlas_v2.2.pit
cwm4_fixed_for_cm7-ODIN.tar

.


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

hhp_211 said:


> sorry that took so long friend
> 
> DL30_super_clean_07.zip
> http://www.androidfi...085825318748856
> ...


WOW AWESOME SAUCE thanks man please don't delete those files I'm gonna back them up to my HDD wow them files are the fascinates gb history haha

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

Dagex said:


> WOW AWESOME SAUCE thanks man please don't delete those files I'm gonna back them up to my HDD wow them files are the fascinates gb history haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Hee hee heee... I know right!
Told you there were goodies in there









I plan to add more as i attempt to put some more organization to my fassy files

No worries about me deleting them...
As long as androidfilehost.com stays up they will be there

I was sitting there thinking it would be great to put what classic ROMs i have saved over the years into one place,,, along with the other things like odin stuff,,, all these guides have peeps going here and there and everywhere... so eventually I'll get it all up there,, maybe do some zip packs or something too

.


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

hhp_211 said:


> Hee hee heee... I know right!
> Told you there were goodies in there
> 
> 
> ...


nice how's things on xda? Seen bdogg abandoned unofficial aokp he could have asked me first I would of course said doesn't matter because I was banned but what eves he knows me here on rootz. Edit I was being over fussy lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

It's been a bit slow,,, though u-dev been doing awesome, and dt1980 finally got his pc back up and going so new helly builds coming again, course you know what bdogg been doing

Didn't you get your supper pc up any going


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

If you haven't got it already tsm rez is in droidstyles guide using it bow and loving it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

